# Genesis 1:6-7



## cih1355 (Jul 7, 2010)

Genesis 1:6-7 states, "Then God said, "Let there be an expanse in the midst of the waters, and let it separate the waters from the waters. God made the expanse, and separated the waters which were below the expanse from the waters which were above the expanse; and it was so." 

What are the waters above the expanse?


----------



## sastark (Jul 7, 2010)

I've heard it said that this refers to water in our atmosphere, as differentiated from waters on the earth (oceans, rivers, lakes, etc).


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 7, 2010)

Could be the atmospheric waters, for example: clouds. Alternatively, there have been some theories that there was a protective hydra-shell surrounding the earth until the flood, providing ideal living conditions for man and animals, which came raining down during the flood.

"The Bible gives little information as to such specific energy sources before the Flood, except for the sun itself. At the time of the Deluge, however, the earth's energy balance changed drastically. Its greenhouse-like environment, which had been maintained by "waters above the firmament," (Genesis 1:5) was destroyed when the great canopy of vapor condensed and deluged the entire globe. The tremendous stores of chemical energy in the biosphere of the antediluvian world were partially converted in the resulting cataclysm into great stores of coal, oil and gas, the so-called "fossil fuels." Much of the incoming solar energy thenceforth would be needed to drive the atmospheric circulations and to maintain the post-diluvian hydrologic cycle for the earth."

Let the Word of God be True and

Temperature Profiles for an Optimized Water Vapor Canopy


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 7, 2010)

*bump*


----------

